# It happened so fast



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry....  

How old was he? It sounds like he was very happy and fortunate dog with a good home and people who loved him looking after him.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Your post above about him was beautiful, heartbreaking and made me smile all at the same time. 
I hope this does not offend you, but I believe it is best for the dog when it happens so fast. Rather then see them suffer and struggle and not know WHEN it is time. I have had it both ways and I am always grateful for the "fast" ones.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The following was written by a friend of mine. At times such as this I have felt comfort in revisiting it. I hope you and yours can find some comfort also in it.



****THE STAR****​ The ***STAR*** (c) Doug Coulter 7/96 "All Rights Reserved" 
I have used the star three times in my life and it has worked all three times. I used it when my parents died and in July of l996 when I lost my Golden Retriever Tammy. Part of the blood that flows through my body is Native American, and the Star was told to me years ago by a wise old lady. I have felt the pain first hand of losing a dog and feel I must share the Star with other dog owners in their time of need. 
When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey, what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. 
You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body.
The star will not work if it's a false gesture on your part.
You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 
Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. 
Go to a spot you and your dog used to go.
Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river.
All at once you will feel a very strange sensation, it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. 
At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over, but mostly in the North, Northeast portion. 
All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky ,it will be the one blinking. 
It will draw your attention to it.
At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. 
That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear- never to be seen by you again until you too have made that successful journey. 
When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

My heart goes out to you at the loss of your wonderful dog.

Yes, it can be that fast. My dog had a clean x-ray on Monday morning and had cancer throughout his chest Thursday night...and there are many others here who have had similar experiences. It sounds like your dog had hemangiosarcoma--and being absolutely normal between bleeding episodes is its hallmark. 

I know this is so hard. In a way, though, you were spared the awful weeks of having to decide what to do, when to do it, whether to treat or not, whether another opinion or another drug might make a difference, wondering if today was the day...or could it be tomorrow...

Your Fluffy (love that) was happy until the very end and that's a good end to a great life--but it's always too soon.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am so sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss but as others have said, the fact that he did not suffer should give you comfort.

Hugs to you


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yes, it can happen that fast- a blink of an eye. After our first nightmare experience with hemangiosarcoma, we made to sure to appreciate each and every day we have with them. Our second time around was just as hard, but we received 107 good days from diagnosis until we said goodbye. We made each day count and I am so blessed to have made such beautiful memories with him.


----------



## ARBaumann (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. I have lost two beloved goldens to that awful disease.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss, we are going through the same path, and it is so difficult.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. We helped our Bodie to the Bridge just yesterday after being diagnosed on Sun. with hemangiosarcoma. And our 1st golden died of lymphoma only a few days after beco ming ill so, yes, it is not uncommon for there to be little to no warning, esp with this cancer. My vet feels that many sudden, fatal collapses in older dogs are caused by hemangiosarcoma.
You obviously loved and adored Fluffy, so take peace in the fact that he had a wonderful life thanks to you!
"_He was bred to be an agility dog and I think he would have been quite good at it, but instead he trained me to be the owner he wanted_." LOVED this statement! So true with goldens especially 

Godspeed to the Rainbow Bridge Fluffy. Look for Bodie, he's new too and needs a friend.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in this painful situation that brings you to us. I hope that you will start a thread about your boy in the Rainbow Bridge form and share a lot of stories about and pictures of him. That can be a good way to work through your grief, as well as creating a kind of memorial for him.

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your beloved Fluffy.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

How difficult this must be for you to lose your beloved Fluffy so quickly. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run with ours who went before you Fluffy. They shine like the sun, they're smiles go on forever, and they'll share a stick or two with you and welcome you to the Rainbow Bridge. Until we all meet again. God Speed Fluffy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Sad sparklies going out to all of you in this thread.

It was two weeks ago tonight that I went to my friend's house to pick up Max, who was there playing with her Golden, to find that while I was gone, Calli had had a seizure and died.

It's devastating. Barb also had Calli's mom, Misty - who fought cancer for a year before going to the Bridge. She said that having time to say goodbye made it easier - Calli was just too sudden.
This is where you are now. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

katiewaray...So sorry for your loss. I know exactly how your feeling. I just went through the same thing about five weeks ago with my golden Ginger. I was ruff housing with her on a Thursday night in the house. It was nasty out so we didn't go for our normal walk. She was fine. The next night I took her for a 1.5 mile hike. We get home twenty minutes later and she collapses on the floor. Her breathing would speed up and slow down for the next hour. I checked her stomach. No bloating. Her gums looked fine. I felt all over her body and at no point did she whine or whimper. She ended up getting sick on the floor and her breathing improved. But within ten minutes it got much worse. We decided to take her to the pet hospital. As I was getting the car turned around she stopped breathing. We still rushed to the hospital getting pulled over on the way. Cop let us go quickly. They tried CPR at the hospital but she was already gone. I was in SHOCK to say the least. I didn't have a necropsy done. The even crazier thing. While this was all happening at home. She gave me her paw when asked. That was her last paw shake. So sad. I've gone through every stage. Shock, Anger and finally grief. Still break down every once in awhile.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your sudden loss of Fluffy. I'm sure that you're still in shock with how suddenly you lost him. I'm so sad to read of all of the losses, particularly those most recently. It is heartbreaking that cancer is claiming so many of our golden lives. We lost our beloved Di at 11 to HS and our almost 15 year old boy Max to suspected bone cancer and HS. Truth is loss of these that are so dear to us is always tragic. Thinking of you at this dark and terrible time.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fluffy. I loved your post, it made me cry sad and happy tears (we always thought Jack was gay too). Reminded me so much of our situation six weeks ago where our Jack collapsed suddenly with Hemangio. 
I'm sure Jack and Fluffy and many other beautiful Golden souls are running free together. 
I wish you big healing and support. I found this forum to be immensely helpful as I grieved.
HUGS


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Goldylover2 said:


> katiewaray...So sorry for your loss. I know exactly how your feeling. I just went through the same thing about five weeks ago with my golden Ginger. I was ruff housing with her on a Thursday night in the house. It was nasty out so we didn't go for our normal walk. She was fine. The next night I took her for a 1.5 mile hike. We get home twenty minutes later and she collapses on the floor. Her breathing would speed up and slow down for the next hour. I checked her stomach. No bloating. Her gums looked fine. I felt all over her body and at no point did she whine or whimper. She ended up getting sick on the floor and her breathing improved. But within ten minutes it got much worse. We decided to take her to the pet hospital. As I was getting the car turned around she stopped breathing. We still rushed to the hospital getting pulled over on the way. Cop let us go quickly. They tried CPR at the hospital but she was already gone. I was in SHOCK to say the least. I didn't have a necropsy done. The even crazier thing. While this was all happening at home. She gave me her paw when asked. That was her last paw shake. So sad. I've gone through every stage. Shock, Anger and finally grief. Still break down every once in awhile.


Oh man, I'm so sorry!! It's just so unfair. God bless Ginger for giving you her paw. Even then she gifted you with her love. Ginger find Dakota, Cuddy, Bodie, Jack, Fluffy, Cooper, and all our kids that are at the Rainbow Bridge. Warm hugs Katie. You'll always carry Ginger in your heart. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

JeanieBeth said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry!! It's just so unfair. God bless Ginger for giving you her paw. Even then she gifted you with her love. Ginger find Dakota, Cuddy, Bodie, Jack, Fluffy, Cooper, and all our kids that are at the Rainbow Bridge. Warm hugs Katie. You'll always carry Ginger in your heart. ?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Jeanie.


----------



## california gold (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose our babies. They are so much a part of us. RIP Fluffy. I hope in time the wonderful memories you had with fluffy will help heal your hearts.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Yep. Can happen that fast. I'm so very sorry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Fluffy. 

My heart goes out to you and the other members who have lost their beloved Goldens. 

I know your pain and loss too well, I had to let my Old gold go three years ago. It was the most difficult thing I've ever had to do. A day doesn't go by that I don't think of him and miss him. I find comfort knowing he is whole again, free of pain and running free at the bridge as he did when he was young. 

Posting a tribute to my boy gave me great comfort, it was if it was the beginning of the healing process. 

Godspeed Fluffy.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I am so sorry. He sounds like he was an amazing dog.


----------

